# 365+ Starred Reviews "Stunning" Dog Viewpoint LOST & FOUND



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew--and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure--and not kill--her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose--when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amy ----------------------

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Fans Praise LOST AND FOUND

"... a masterful thrill ride of suspense that doesn't let up until the very last pages. September is an immensely likeable protagonist. All the second characters are well-developed and solid. But not surprisingly, the book's animal characters are my favorites.

The chapters that are narrated to show Shadow the dog's point of view are reminiscent of books like Bruce Cameron's A Dog's Purpose and showcase the author's thorough knowledge of animals' behavior and emotions. Macy the cat is all cat, and in an absolutely amazing plot twist, turns out to be the key to&#8230;. but you'll just have to read the book to find out.

If you're a fan of medical thrillers by the likes of Robin Cook or Michael Palmer, you will absolutely love this book. . ." see entire review here: 
http://consciouscat.net/2012/09/21/review-lost-and-found-by-amy-shojai/

GoodReads author Kathy Porter says,
"Riveting, fast-paced, page-turner thriller. Could not put this book down and happily spent an entire Saturday afternoon devouring it. Strong characters, an unexpected blizzard in northern Texas; good guys and bad guys, and two engaging animals added to the mix: a Main **** cat with attitude and a nine month old, German Shepherd pup - a novice service dog that will steal your heart. Reading this book felt like I was on a roller coaster or, better yet, flying down a river on a white water rafting adventure. It takes a talented writer to create this physical sensation for her readers and to sustain it until the very last page. Amy Shojai has done a remarkable job. Highly recommend this book!"


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

16 TOP-STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

19 TOP-STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

"Lost and Found is Amy Shojai's debut novel, but you'd never know it. Packed with stunning imagery, great pacing, intense characters (some lovable some not), and a story with heart, she's going to be an author to watch. Her ability to mix lovable pets, caring humans, corporate greed, and a child with autism makes for a thriller like none other...The depth of characters adds some heart wrenching scenes and ratchets the intensity to the point where you can't put this book down! Her writing is tight throughout, and Amy's professionalism shines through from the very beginning-she's an outstanding writer who doesn't let her readers down. Suggested for: Anyone who likes thrillers - especially readers of Crichton, Rollins, and Cook." Read the whole review here: http://luxuryreading.com/lostandfound/

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.
[/quote]


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

20 TOP-STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

"Lost and Found is Amy Shojai's debut novel, but you'd never know it. Packed with stunning imagery, great pacing, intense characters (some lovable some not), and a story with heart, she's going to be an author to watch. Her ability to mix lovable pets, caring humans, corporate greed, and a child with autism makes for a thriller like none other...The depth of characters adds some heart wrenching scenes and ratchets the intensity to the point where you can't put this book down! Her writing is tight throughout, and Amy's professionalism shines through from the very beginning-she's an outstanding writer who doesn't let her readers down. Suggested for: Anyone who likes thrillers - especially readers of Crichton, Rollins, and Cook." Read the whole review here: http://luxuryreading.com/lostandfound/

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOV. 5-25 BLOG TOUR & PET-CENTRIC BOOK BASKET GIVE-AWAY! http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/05/lost-found-tour-pet-theme-prizes/

20 TOP-STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

"Lost and Found is Amy Shojai's debut novel, but you'd never know it. Packed with stunning imagery, great pacing, intense characters (some lovable some not), and a story with heart, she's going to be an author to watch. Her ability to mix lovable pets, caring humans, corporate greed, and a child with autism makes for a thriller like none other...The depth of characters adds some heart wrenching scenes and ratchets the intensity to the point where you can't put this book down! Her writing is tight throughout, and Amy's professionalism shines through from the very beginning-she's an outstanding writer who doesn't let her readers down. Suggested for: Anyone who likes thrillers - especially readers of Crichton, Rollins, and Cook." Read the whole review here: http://luxuryreading.com/lostandfound/

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOV. 5-25 BLOG TOUR & PET-CENTRIC BOOK BASKET GIVE-AWAY! http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/05/lost-found-tour-pet-theme-prizes/

22 TOP-STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

"Lost and Found is Amy Shojai's debut novel, but you'd never know it. Packed with stunning imagery, great pacing, intense characters (some lovable some not), and a story with heart, she's going to be an author to watch. Her ability to mix lovable pets, caring humans, corporate greed, and a child with autism makes for a thriller like none other...The depth of characters adds some heart wrenching scenes and ratchets the intensity to the point where you can't put this book down! Her writing is tight throughout, and Amy's professionalism shines through from the very beginning-she's an outstanding writer who doesn't let her readers down. Suggested for: Anyone who likes thrillers - especially readers of Crichton, Rollins, and Cook." Read the whole review here: http://luxuryreading.com/lostandfound/

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOV. 5-25 BLOG TOUR & PET-CENTRIC BOOK BASKET GIVE-AWAY! http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/05/lost-found-tour-pet-theme-prizes/

24 TOP-STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

"Lost and Found is Amy Shojai's debut novel, but you'd never know it. Packed with stunning imagery, great pacing, intense characters (some lovable some not), and a story with heart, she's going to be an author to watch. Her ability to mix lovable pets, caring humans, corporate greed, and a child with autism makes for a thriller like none other...The depth of characters adds some heart wrenching scenes and ratchets the intensity to the point where you can't put this book down! Her writing is tight throughout, and Amy's professionalism shines through from the very beginning-she's an outstanding writer who doesn't let her readers down. Suggested for: Anyone who likes thrillers - especially readers of Crichton, Rollins, and Cook." Read the whole review here: http://luxuryreading.com/lostandfound/

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

25 TOP-STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

"Lost and Found is Amy Shojai's debut novel, but you'd never know it. Packed with stunning imagery, great pacing, intense characters (some lovable some not), and a story with heart, she's going to be an author to watch. Her ability to mix lovable pets, caring humans, corporate greed, and a child with autism makes for a thriller like none other...The depth of characters adds some heart wrenching scenes and ratchets the intensity to the point where you can't put this book down! Her writing is tight throughout, and Amy's professionalism shines through from the very beginning-she's an outstanding writer who doesn't let her readers down. Suggested for: Anyone who likes thrillers - especially readers of Crichton, Rollins, and Cook." Read the whole review here: http://luxuryreading.com/lostandfound/

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

28 TOP-STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

"Lost and Found is Amy Shojai's debut novel, but you'd never know it. Packed with stunning imagery, great pacing, intense characters (some lovable some not), and a story with heart, she's going to be an author to watch. Her ability to mix lovable pets, caring humans, corporate greed, and a child with autism makes for a thriller like none other...The depth of characters adds some heart wrenching scenes and ratchets the intensity to the point where you can't put this book down! Her writing is tight throughout, and Amy's professionalism shines through from the very beginning-she's an outstanding writer who doesn't let her readers down. Suggested for: Anyone who likes thrillers - especially readers of Crichton, Rollins, and Cook." Read the whole review here: http://luxuryreading.com/lostandfound/

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

31 TOP-STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

"Lost and Found is Amy Shojai's debut novel, but you'd never know it. Packed with stunning imagery, great pacing, intense characters (some lovable some not), and a story with heart, she's going to be an author to watch. Her ability to mix lovable pets, caring humans, corporate greed, and a child with autism makes for a thriller like none other...The depth of characters adds some heart wrenching scenes and ratchets the intensity to the point where you can't put this book down! Her writing is tight throughout, and Amy's professionalism shines through from the very beginning-she's an outstanding writer who doesn't let her readers down. Suggested for: Anyone who likes thrillers - especially readers of Crichton, Rollins, and Cook." Read the whole review here: http://luxuryreading.com/lostandfound/

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

10 PAW-TOGRAPHED COPIES GIVEN AWAY AT GOOD READS NOW--> CHRISTMAS! http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/39568-lost-and-found

33 TOP-STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

"Lost and Found is Amy Shojai's debut novel, but you'd never know it. Packed with stunning imagery, great pacing, intense characters (some lovable some not), and a story with heart, she's going to be an author to watch. Her ability to mix lovable pets, caring humans, corporate greed, and a child with autism makes for a thriller like none other...The depth of characters adds some heart wrenching scenes and ratchets the intensity to the point where you can't put this book down! Her writing is tight throughout, and Amy's professionalism shines through from the very beginning-she's an outstanding writer who doesn't let her readers down. Suggested for: Anyone who likes thrillers - especially readers of Crichton, Rollins, and Cook." Read the whole review here: http://luxuryreading.com/lostandfound/

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

LAST DAY to enter for 10 PAW-TOGRAPHED COPIES GIVEN AWAY AT GOOD READS NOW--> CHRISTMAS! http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/39568-lost-and-found

33 TOP-STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

"Lost and Found is Amy Shojai's debut novel, but you'd never know it. Packed with stunning imagery, great pacing, intense characters (some lovable some not), and a story with heart, she's going to be an author to watch. Her ability to mix lovable pets, caring humans, corporate greed, and a child with autism makes for a thriller like none other...The depth of characters adds some heart wrenching scenes and ratchets the intensity to the point where you can't put this book down! Her writing is tight throughout, and Amy's professionalism shines through from the very beginning-she's an outstanding writer who doesn't let her readers down. Suggested for: Anyone who likes thrillers - especially readers of Crichton, Rollins, and Cook." Read the whole review here: http://luxuryreading.com/lostandfound/

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW IN AUDIO

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

JANUARY ONLY, FREE REVIEW COPIES HERE

NOW IN AUDIO

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

JANUARY ONLY, FREE REVIEW COPIES HERE

NOW IN AUDIO

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

JANUARY ONLY, FREE REVIEW COPIES HERE

NOW IN AUDIO

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW IN AUDIO

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW IN AUDIO

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW IN AUDIO

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW IN AUDIO

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW IN AUDIO

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW IN AUDIO

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW IN AUDIO

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW IN AUDIO

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW IN AUDIO

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NOW IN AUDIO

_*An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.*_

*AN AUNT* searches for her lost nephew-and dooms her sister.

*A MOM* gambles a miracle will cure-and not kill-her child.

*A DOG* finds his true purpose-when he disobeys.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?

*PRAISE FOR A "STUNNING NEW TALENT"*

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything-husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot-and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
-D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

-Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

New book cover coming soon!

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

New book cover!










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'll be at the RT Booklovers Convention this week, and signing this book on Saturday! Stop by and say howdy...I'll have treats!

https://www.rtconvention.com/










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!

Want YOUR cat or dog in the book? Be sure to follow the blog http://amyshojai.com










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!

Want YOUR cat or dog in the book? Be sure to follow the blog http://amyshojai.com










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!

Want YOUR cat or dog in the book? Be sure to follow the blog http://amyshojai.com










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!

Want YOUR cat or dog in the book? Be sure to follow the blog http://amyshojai.com










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!

Want YOUR cat or dog in the book? Be sure to follow the blog http://amyshojai.com










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Stay tuned for the 3rd book in the series, SHOW AND TELL!

Want YOUR cat or dog in the book? Be sure to follow the blog http://amyshojai.com










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

The book series has been so successful I'm now working on the third title in the series!

MULTIPLE 5 STAR REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The new 3rd book in the series is here, SHOW AND TELL!










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

75 STARRED REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.

[/quote]


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The new 3rd book in the series is here, SHOW AND TELL!










READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

75 STARRED REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

75 STARRED REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

75 STARRED REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

75 STARRED REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

75 STARRED REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

75 STARRED REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE 1ST TWO CHAPTERS HERE: http://shojai.com/books-3/lost-and-found-sample/

80 STARRED REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Reading this now, loving it, Amy!  Love the chapters from the pup's point of view!

Betsy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Reading this now, loving it, Amy! Love the chapters from the pup's point of view!
> 
> Betsy


Wow...thank you! That means a lot coming from you. *s* Shadow is my favorite character.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE SAMPLE, JUST TEXT the word THRILLS to 44222

90+ STARRED REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

READ THE SAMPLE, JUST TEXT the word THRILLS to 44222

102+ STARRED REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

KND Thriller of the Day!










READ THE SAMPLE, JUST TEXT the word THRILLS to 44222

102+ STARRED REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?






MORE PRAISE!

"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."
--James Rollins, New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

"Take a clever dog, an autistic boy, and toss in greed, corruption, and out-of control scientific experimentation and you have the makings of LOST AND FOUND, a fun story filled with twists, turns, and a large dose of intrigue."
--D. P. Lyle, Award-winning author of the Dub Walker Thriller Series

"Pet behavior expert Amy Shojai's debut thriller LOST AND FOUND combines the medical tension of Robin Cook thrillers with the emotional heart of THE ART OF RACING IN THE RAIN."

--Dr. Marty Becker, Best-selling author and veterinarian on Good Morning America and The Dr. Oz Show.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Featured for FREE today on BOOKBUB and KND Thriller of the Day!










READ THE SAMPLE, JUST TEXT the word THRILLS to 44222

REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Featured for FREE today on BOOKBUB!










READ THE SAMPLE, JUST TEXT the word THRILLS to 44222

REVIEWS rave that LOST AND FOUND is "stunning" and "riveting" and a "masterful thrill ride of suspense"

An autism cure will kill millions unless a service dog and his trainer find a missing child . . . in 24 hours.

Animal behaviorist September Day has lost everything--husband murdered, career in ruins, confidence shot--and flees to Texas to recover. She's forced out of hibernation when her nephew Steven and his autism service dog Shadow disappear in a freak blizzard. When her sister trusts a maverick researcher's promise to help Steven, September has 24 hours to rescue them from a devastating medical experiment impacting millions of children, a deadly secret others will kill to protect. As September races the clock, the body count swells. Shadow does his good-dog duty but can't protect his boy. Finally September and Shadow forge a stormy partnership to rescue the missing and stop the nightmare cure. But can they also find the lost parts of themselves?


----------

